# Rifle River



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

:help:
Looking for some general information for the Rifle River north of Greenwood Rd. Is it worth fishing, or is there not much for structure and depth in that area. Is the bottom hard packed or is it too sandy at this location. Is there any access where you can get into the water and do some fishing from that point. Not looking for specific holes or anything, just a spot with access to get into the river. Just started fly fishing earlier this year. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes and yes, both sandy and hard packed, rocky and also solid rock areas plenty of access, Greenwood rd. Kenneth dr. pipeline, highbanks, that will get you to m-55 also access on Gerald Miller rd. Peters rd. Sage lk. rd. and the state park on Rose city rd. Good luck.


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response - Hope to be fishing up there soon, depends on the work schedule. Maybe I will see you on the water.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

From what the radar shows and the weather you might want to give it some time. The Rifle rises high flows fast and gets muddy after a good rain


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Dont overlook the mouth of the river too.


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah - the heavy rain won't help as far as water levels, but might bring in some good fish from the big water. Not sure when I will make it up that way again....hopefully in the next week or so if the water level comes back to normal. 

Never thought about trying the mouth - would you fish that similar to the way you would fish further up stream, or would you cast spinning gear at them..........

Thanks for the tips.

Todd


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They didn't get heavy rain up there. It mostly fell south of Bay City. :coolgleam


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> They didn't get heavy rain up there. It mostly fell south of Bay City. :coolgleam


What about snow cant wait to fire up the machines  I tried to call my neighbor up there last night but got no answer.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

sylvan we didnt get any snow up this way


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am from the Saginaw area - we got around 7 inches of snow Tuesday Night. That was after the almost 1 inch of rain that fell Monday night into Tuesday before it changed over to snow........Winter is here.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fishfighter said:


> sylvan we didnt get any snow up this way


Damn!! Thanks for the info Fishfighter


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

sylvan19 said:


> Damn!! Thanks for the info Fishfighter


 Its snowing up here right now and its supossed to snow all night


----------



## Cyclebob44 (Nov 18, 2011)

No luck at all Thursday. Heard guys did well in Omer so I hit south of US23. Water seemed low and clear but nada drifting spawn, or swinging Cleos, then ESL. Did some exploring on way up to Skidway lake and drifted ESLs for two hours above and below great little access. Great-looking holes above and below parking lot but nary a single hit.

Tell me are steroids further up-river now or did I use wrong rig or technique?


----------



## Cyclebob44 (Nov 18, 2011)

See above


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

there is silver fish between skidway and omer


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

Had a nice chromer on in Sterling last night, but got broke off on a crazy run. The bite has been slow until the last hour of light. Fished the same hole tonight and saw steel jumping in front of me, but couldn't get a bite. I tried probably 10 different lures, but nothing.


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

Seazofcheeze:

Is there any good access down further where you fish - not looking for a specific hole - just for access spots to get into the river. Looked at the maps and not sure where there is good access to get into the water. Thanks for any info - can PM if you like.


----------

